# 10 Things All Guitarists Should Be Able to Do



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I found this article on Premier Guitar's site.
I think I might need a little refresher course on a couple of these.

10 Things All Guitarists Should Be Able to Do


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I don't think a guitarists has to do anything. You can play guitar just because it's fun and you enjoy it.

I guess he does clarify that they are things people playing in live bands should be able to do though. I guess I can agree with that on some level.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd say there's some VERY solid advice in that list. Great post.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that list as well. It's full of lots of good info. And yes, it's geared primarily to people who are gigging. Although, I think it's also more geared towards original acts, though it applies to lots of types of players. I only say this because as much as I agree with the "Don't Saw the Lady in Half First" point, it's really hard to put off all the good stuff til the end of the 3rd set in a bar/pub cover band. I do try very hard to organize every set so that there's a peak at the end though. So I guess it still applies


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree with Hollowbody about that article, it's definitely subjective. My 3 things a guitarist should do:

1. Play
2. Enjoy
3. Repeat


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

TWRC said:


> I agree with Hollowbody about that article, it's definitely subjective. My 3 things a guitarist should do:
> 
> 1. Play
> 2. Enjoy
> 3. Repeat


Definitely!!! 100% agree to that. I've found that more than anything, crowds respond to how the band acts on stage more than to how they play. If the band looks enthusiastic and is having a good time, it's just infectious, the crowd can't help but get into it. But if the band is kinda wooden and looks like they're going through the paces, it doesn't matter how well they play, nobody will care. If you don't enjoy it, everyone will know and they won't enjoy it either.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Me? I always want to improve my vibrato. When I make a really good bend/vibrato (the only one I'm really any good at), man, that's were enjoyment peaks. (I'd really appreciate it, if anyone could point me to some good vibrato vids)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Me? I always want to improve my vibrato. When I make a really good bend/vibrato (the only one I'm really any good at), man, that's were enjoyment peaks. (I'd really appreciate it, if anyone could point me to some good vibrato vids)


Watch BB King. He has some of the greatest vibrato ever. I've always wanted to improve my vibrato technique, but never really got around to it.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> Me? I always want to improve my vibrato. When I make a really good bend/vibrato (the only one I'm really any good at), man, that's were enjoyment peaks. (I'd really appreciate it, if anyone could point me to some good vibrato vids)


HAHAHA! Hollowbody, you stole my post! I was going to mention BB King. Just watch how he wiggles his hands after each long note. He is definitely the best at it. 

Another person to watch for vibrato technique is Eric Johnson (I think he stole his technique from Cream-Era Clapton). WOW!

However, Dave Gilmour has always been my guy when it comes to vibrato. Very subtle but his bending and vibrato technique just can't be beat.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

TWRC said:


> I agree with Hollowbody about that article, it's definitely subjective. My 3 things a guitarist should do:
> 
> 1. Play
> 2. Enjoy
> 3. Repeat


Absolutely! But playing to the best of your ability is more enjoyable than playing poorly. Some great advice for anyone who plays to an audience!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I enjoyed that article too! I couldn't agree more with point #4 - vibrato really is what sets players apart, imho... I agree with TWRC - Gilmour's bending and vibrato just can't be beat...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Watch BB King. He has some of the greatest vibrato ever. I've always wanted to improve my vibrato technique, but never really got around to it.


I've watch BB and people showing BB's technique and I just haven 't been able to get the hang of it. It is like I need a closeup/slowmotion demonstration. It has always been HTF did he do that??? Rrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I like how it's assumed that a gigging guitarist will have the time to dial in an amp he doesn't own before a show...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

TWRC said:


> I agree with Hollowbody about that article, it's definitely subjective. My 3 things a guitarist should do:
> 
> 1. Play
> 2. Enjoy
> 3. Repeat





bw66 said:


> Absolutely! But playing to the best of your ability is more enjoyable than playing poorly. Some great advice for anyone who plays to an audience!


Hey--those three things are important, but I have to agree with bw66.
If you enjoy doing something, what's wrong with getting better at it?

And the great thing about advice is, you don't have to take it.
But I'd still listen to it--so you know what you're ignoring.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

zontar said:


> Hey--those three things are important, but I have to agree with bw66.
> If you enjoy doing something, what's wrong with getting better at it?
> 
> And the great thing about advice is, you don't have to take it.
> But I'd still listen to it--so you know what you're ignoring.


"Anything worth doing is worth doing badly"...source unknown.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Solid list. Hard to argue any of that.

I will say though that many people seem to have the idea that it is your right to play live. It is a privilege to play for people. OK friends and family fine, but If you are being paid it is no longer JUST for fun - it is serious, it IS a job at that point. Doing a job well is very important. So if you ever strive to perform, I believe that it goes beyond 'fun' at that point. 

As I become more of an old geezer I notice things too. One thing I am seriously noticing is almost the death of ears. I hear so many young, crazy advanced technical players that seem to have no idea if they are too loud, or in tune, or in key. ALL of this ties into a weakness in one's ear. The downside to the plentiful internet teachings and tabs is that many players seem to get reliant on them. You have to ask yourself how many songs do you learn WITHOUT ANY help? It should be lots... most. 

When I was learning there was no internet, only 2 magazines in my area and only one of those really had tabs. So if you had little money (which was me) there was really only one way to learn a song - drop the needle on your vinyl and start working it out. Little did I realize the valuable ear training I was doing. It WAS work - something many avoid - but without good ears you are stuck inside the pattern... Live, if you fall out of the pattern you are gone-zo. Like the author this is what I hear out there.

The moral of this story: Use your ears, get good at it. If you hear well, a large chunk of that list will be fixed.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Solid list. Hard to argue any of that.

I will say though that many people seem to have the idea that it is your right to play live. It is a privilege to play for people. OK friends and family fine, but If you are being paid it is no longer JUST for fun - it is serious, it IS a job at that point. Doing a job well is very important. So if you ever strive to perform, I believe that it goes beyond 'fun' at that point. 

As I become more of an old geezer I notice things too. One thing I am seriously noticing is almost the death of ears. I hear so many young, crazy advanced technical players that seem to have no idea if they are too loud, or in tune, or in key. ALL of this ties into a weakness in one's ear. The downside to the plentiful internet teachings and tabs is that many players seem to get reliant on them. You have to ask yourself how many songs do you learn WITHOUT ANY help? It should be lots... most. 

When I was learning there was no internet, only 2 magazines in my area and only one of those really had tabs. So if you had little money (which was me) there was really only one way to learn a song - drop the needle on your vinyl and start working it out. Little did I realize the valuable ear training I was doing. It WAS work - something many avoid - but without good ears you are stuck inside the pattern... Live, if you fall out of the pattern you are gone-zo. Like the author this is what I hear out there.

The moral of this story: Use your ears, get good at it. If you hear well, a large chunk of that list will be fixed.


----------



## Lil'Demon (May 3, 2011)

Jeremy, couldn't have said it better myself! I have no doubt that constantly rewinding cassette tapes in the 80's made me a better player. I don't only blame the internet but the reliance of technology in the studio and processors. There are tons of young players who can play an EMG humbucker equipped guitar through a six gain-stage Randall. Give them a Tele and a Vibrolux and suddenly they cant play. Like a whole other instrument..


----------

